# CLEVELEYS have the overnight parking signs been removed



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Princes Way,CLEVELEYS Have the overnight parking signs been removed.Thought I read on one of the forums they have gone.Anyone been there recently


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Try Cleveleys in the search box at top of page for recent threads.
It does work.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Recent thread HERE


----------

